# June 22 Boston Strong Benefit, Norwood, MA



## malcris (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all, there is an event June 22 in Norwood, MA.


Log onto Import-Evolution.com to see the flyer

Import Evolution presents the “Boston Strong Car Meet”

Car enthusiasts come together to raise funds for the victims of the Boston Marathon Bombing

Event Details 
Saturday, June 22, 2013
3:00 pm – 8:00 pm
Universal Technical Institute (UTI), One Upland Rd, Norwood, MA 02062.

Import Evolution presents the “Boston Strong” Car Meet. A Car Meet is a social event open to 
enthusiasts of all makes and models, filtered down by any combination of the subcultures within the 
greater culture. This event is an opportunity for automotive enthusiasts to trade stories, knowledge and 
admiration for vehicles and owners alike, while bringing them together for a greater cause.
In solidarity with our fellow Americans that were most affected by the tragic events that occurred in 
Boston on April 15, 2013, Import Evolution will be hosting a car meet to raise money for the victims and 
their families. 100% of proceeds collected at the “Boston Strong Car Meet” will be donated to the One 
Fund organization. This event will be held on the grounds of Universal Technical Institute (UTI), One 
Upland Rd, Norwood, MA 02062.

UTI has graciously donated the school grounds to allow this event to take place. Over 1000 people 
between the ages of 15 and 40 will be attending and we expect more than 400 cars! Admission to the 
event will be a suggested donation between $10.00 and $500. We will also be offering voter registration 
at the event, in the hopes that more young people will become involved the future of their country.


----------

